# Wookie Noises



## Osiris

Check this out, hilarious!

http://www.connieandfish.com/audio/Chewbacca.mp3


----------



## shev

hahaha, good find.


http://media.ebaumsworld.com/starwarsprank.mp3
some starwars prank phonecalls.


----------



## fish_doc

We had a local radio station give away tickets to the movie for the person who could make the best chewie sound.


----------



## guppyart

shev said:


> hahaha, good find.
> 
> 
> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/starwarsprank.mp3
> some starwars prank phonecalls.


that ones is great man some people don't listen to what they are saying but it is good


----------



## Lexus

Oh wow... is all I can say


----------



## mlefev

Lol I hadn't heard that one before. That was classic.


----------



## malawi4me2

OMG, that's hillarious!


----------



## Osiris

uh huh i just saw the movie, but was disappointed to not see any female wookies, maybe in the dvd version they will have extended version and it'll show the females


----------



## mlefev

I'm sure they'll be quite hairy


----------

